# audi s3?



## fly gti (Jun 16, 2000)

Hey guys I love my gti and evrything, but I was thinking about audi s3. Do You think audi of na will import that car here? If they did what do You think it would cost? I did buitl my own audi s3 on european site of audi and with the options I wanted looks like it would cost around 37 000 euro. Euro = roughly $0.8 So I figured $35000?


----------



## fly gti (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: audi s3? (fly gti)*

anybody has any opinion?


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (fly gti)*

My Audi salesman says A3/S3 will be here 2004 for certain.
The A3 will go for $20k to $25k. I dont know what S3's will cost.
Some people say it will be a different car than the Euro A3/S3.(?)


----------



## NeoJetta (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (The Pit)*

Let's all pray that it does come to NA:
















Genuine pics of an Audi S3 in Chamonix, France. I just got back from my European snowboarding trip yesterday and saw A LOT of cool cars!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luv-a-dub (Jan 22, 2000)

*Re: audi s3? (NeoJetta)*

How about an Audi S3 Quattro with a 250hp 1.8T, 18" BBS,Navigation, and REAL Recarros for $30,000...........The pics don't lie!















































http://www.audis3.fsnet.co.uk/ 
Peace.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: audi s3? (fly gti)*

Just like this for me, please:








Nogaroblau, blue/black alcantara/leather Recaros, 18" OZ Chrono Evolutions. Looks like a rally car on asphalt. I WANT ONE BAAAD!!!








If you want to see many, many S3's, go for example to Barcelona, there (for some reason) they are very common. We saw those like 1 or 2 each day.


----------



## VancouverA4 (Dec 30, 2000)

*Re: audi s3? (Son of a B...5er!)*

Wow, I love that Blue S3. May look at trading in the A4 when the S3 comes, if I don't need the 4 doors.
Would be awesome to have that kind of power to weight ratio.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (VancouverA4)*

I fell in love with those cars on a trip to london the begginning of the year..... Cant wait for them to bring em to NA.... Sorry, but one of the gti's will have to go...


----------



## chrisreg (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

the S3 is simply amazing and beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Levish (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: audi s3? (chrisreg)*

the s3 would be the last car i need to buy for myself
with a nice t4 turbo and maybe a little something extra in case something faster than a vette comes along


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

From everything that I have heard the US will not see the A3/S3 until the new version comes out. If this follows suit the A3 would probably be here in 2004 followed by the S3 who knows when. Hopefully this resurgence in hatches and wagons will be enough to make Audi seriously consider bringing it here.
For those who don't know, there is a really good forum for Audi speak. The A3/S3 forum is about the best I have seen for this car.
http://www.audi-sport.net 
It looks like you might have to join now but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Mr.Gerbik (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (prostfan)*

so the US will not see the current S3 body style?? thats weak. thats probably one of my favorite cars made.


----------



## 16veebunny (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (gti32)*

I'd love to have one of those...
That thing is getting back to the roots of "Hot Hatch..."


----------



## AD (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (16veebunny)*

S3s are indeed beautiful cars... 
At one point, it was my "dream car"... however that position has since been taken over by the S*1*3.







Can you say SR20DET?


----------



## adamo (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (fly gti)*

I say that I like my car more than any other car I can afford. True, but not when the S3 comes...


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (adamo)*


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

S3s are available in North America...
In Mexico....


----------



## jtenright (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (gizmopop)*

Are you sure it's coming in 04, because I'm going to trade my A4 in the day the S3 arrives on these shores.


----------



## Audi_4ever (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (jtenright)*

Do you have anymore pictures?


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (gti32)*

"so the US will not see the current S3 body style?? thats weak. thats probably one of my favorite cars made."

That is the rumor anyway. The new A3 is due out soon so I can't see why they would bring the current car. There is a company that imports them from the continent into the UK. The gent who runs it said there is a chance of setting up a way to import them into the US. I should have more info on that later if it is going to come true.


[Modified by prostfan, 5:24 AM 3-3-2002]


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (Overboost)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I stay with my GTI, here in my country there are lots os A3 and few S3, and they are really like crap...if you look their rear end is very ugly.[HR][/HR]​It's not really nice to judge people based on their "rear end"...








When the A3/S3 comes to NA (cross fingers), I'll be really interested in an A3. As far as I'm concerned though, the S3 is way too overpriced. This is assuming Audi sells the A3/S3 at a price point slightly below the A4/S4. So that would put the A3 around 35-40k CDN. Even that price is pushing it for a hatchback. I'm guessing the S3 would probably topple the scales around 45-50k CDN.
Lets hope that the A3 arrives on these shores. Honestly though, I don't see the S3 ever being able to sell in NA. Just to damn expensive for what, in my mind at least, is not a substantial difference from the A3.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (Gelly)*

is the a3 available with a 1.8 turbo engine and quattro?


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (joeZX6)*

A3 is available with Quattro and the 1.8T engine tuned to 180hp.


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (gizmopop)*

quote:[HR][/HR]S3s are available in North America...
In Mexico....[HR][/HR]​Can one purchase an S3 in Mexico and drive it up to the United States? Are there strict penalties/rules against importing cars in from Mexico? If not, are there heavy taxes involved?
R. Jason Coulston


----------



## sk8ah121 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (rjcoulston)*

Let me know what you find out on that...I would love to drive one up from Mexico...The nastiest car I've seen in awhile!


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (sk8ah121)*

that car is beautiful.


----------



## S3Dean (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (Mbiggy)*

here's another pic
And there is a gallery of S3's here : http://www.audi-sport.net/gallery/members


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (S3Dean)*

I'm still waiting/wanting to find out if an S3 can be purchased and driven up to the United States from Mexico.
What's the deal? How would I go about finding out the laws and details?


----------



## Gelly (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? (rjcoulston)*

Check out with your local customs office. I know that it's not possible in Canada to import a car from Mexico unless it meets either US or Canada safety standards.quote:[HR][/HR]I'm still waiting/wanting to find out if an S3 can be purchased and driven up to the United States from Mexico.
What's the deal? How would I go about finding out the laws and details?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (Overboost)*

i would love for the A3 and S3 to come to the states, but audi feels that there is no market for them over here, which i disagree with completely.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: audi s3? ('86 Jetta D)*

The only way to get a car into the US that isn't tagged at the factory
as built to US spec's is through a registered importer. They are listed
at the US Customs website I think. Very expensive.



[Modified by The Pit, 9:15 PM 3-18-2002]


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (Son of a B...5er!)*

s3 is soo awesome, why are they depriving us?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (rjcoulston)*

You could by one for your housekeeper and let her use it on special occasions in exchange for liscening it in TJ for you.







Just a thought!








But, seriously, If the A 3 is based on the same platform as the MK IV Golf, couldn't you import one as a gray market car? If you can prove it is substantially similar to a car that is certified for use in the US and it will pass emisssions I think you might be able to do it. I've seen VW testing A 3's in the deserts of Arizona. I wonder if they shipped them all back to germany?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (s3GTI)*

I got so excited when I saw the A 3's being tested in AZ a few years back. I'd read about them and seen pics in European car magazines, so I instantly knew what it was. All they were doing was testing the engines for the upcoming MK IV and Beetle though.
Suddenly their are enough car buyers who never drove a B 210 that young people are again willing to consider hatchbacks. I've never been one to care about what people are thinking about me, so I never stopped likeing them. 
When I was selling V dubs a few years back I was often amazed at the resistance customers showed at considering a Golf. It had to be a Jetta. Jettas were considered cool and Golfs were hatchbacks and therefore uncool.
Imagine my surprise when Mazda brought out the Protege 5 last year and it was a big hit. Now everyone is jumping on the bandwagon. BMW is coming out with the Mini in a few weeks and Audi needs something to compete.
They should be able to bring in some A 3's and market them for around $20k I'd think. To insure it was a big hit, they should all have a hot engine and stylish wheels to look extra sporty.
Has anyone thought of a letter writing campaign? If they are selling faster than they can build them in the European markets, they won't do it, but if they have some excess production, they might.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (VancouverA4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow, I love that Blue S3. May look at trading in the A4 when the S3 comes, if I don't need the 4 doors.
Would be awesome to have that kind of power to weight ratio.[HR][/HR]​They come with 4 doors too!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: audi s3? (CarLuvrSD)*

http://www.audi.co.uk/newcars/a3/ 
4 door A 3 pic.


----------

